# Hawaiian Skunk week 6



## vitocorleone (Jun 29, 2007)

This is my 2nd ever attempt at growing and I've been making a lot of stupid mistakes...working the kinks out....Here is a pic of my Hawaiian Skunk grown outdoors at week 6 (2 more weeks).....and an Ak-47 with three more weeks to go.....I expect to get about an once off each of these plants.....not a whole lot but the buds ArE inSanE......it's just...you can't even believe it....

Sorry about the low pic quality my camera isn't the best...

AK-47
http://www.photodump.com/direct/sandolee/P0000197.jpg

Hawaiian Skunk
http://www.photodump.com/direct/sandolee/P0000240.jpg
http://www.photodump.com/direct/sandolee/P0000239.jpg


----------



## Draston (Jun 29, 2007)

resize those pics... They are to big...


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 29, 2007)

The pics are low quality, but regardless those are beautiful plants bro =) If you keep it up you'll have some verrry rewarding smoke. Good luck and i look forward to seeing your grow and hear a smoke report.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## vitocorleone (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Dewayne I appreciate it....
Ima try and come up with some better pictures right before I harvest....
I'm definitely really happy with how its turned out...... 
Mostly I'm growing diesel this time..I only have two Hawaiian Skunks......I also have Dog, Swizeal, Thai Gold, Belgian Waffle, JFK, and some unknown sativa....
Peace, 
Vito


----------



## Mappy (Jul 4, 2007)

where did you get the seeds or clones from?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Prolly over time just saved them from buying seeds or bags, or a friend gave him some of his seed collection. Who knows, but okay! i look forward to seeing your pictures before harvest if you can get some better ones!! =) Thanks man.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

*Your Hawaiian Skunk looks amazing dude*
*ur AK-47 is looking great also nice job*
*dude. Sit back and relax and injoy the*
*great smoke ur going to get from those plants *

*take care*

*peace*


----------



## vitocorleone (Jul 12, 2007)

OK.....this is a Diesel about three days before harvest.... Mappy--all these are from clones I got locally....and grown outdoors in a very short season using fox farm and house and garden nutes....you get about 1 to 1.5 ounces per plant....

Diesel @ 6 weeks (3 days 'till harvest)
http://www.photodump.com/direct/sandolee/P0000269.jpg

Diesel @ 6 weeks
http://www.photodump.com/direct/sandolee/P0000258.jpg

Sorry about the side-ways pic! I need to update my program in order to able to rotate......it's a good pic though!


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 9, 2007)

[left to right]
Pic 1: Top cola on Purple Sativa
Pic 2: JFK
Pic 3: Purple Sativa (six to eight weeks -- don't know how long it goes)
Pic 4: JFK (six weeks -- one week to go)
Pic 5: Black Queen 
Pic 6: JFK
Pic 7: JFK

The "purple sativa" is a strain I picked up through some funny circumstances.....These pictures don't show how insane it is....At six weeks the buds are very dense with a lot of trichomes and golden and purple pistils.... it looks to be a 100% sativa strain.....this is the 2nd harvest off these plants...they were cut and revegged.

JFK stands for "Just ******* Killer"....it's an awesome strains that smells like roses....it has a high yield, is resistant to everything, vegges quickly, lots of resin, and flowers in seven weeks.

Black Queen is a cross between a "very special" White Widow and Black Zombie....the yield is avg but the smoke is supposed to be _very_ strong....I only have one Black Queen plant and I'll be sharing the harvest from it with the friend that gave it to me....topping is not a good idea with this strain.


This will be the first ever %100 sativa that I've grown......  DOES anyone recognize the Sativa? I think it might be some kind of hardcore gentics that've been in this one family for like 30 generations........maybe     anyone recognize it?

I'm going to be growing African Seeds Zamal X Skunk outdoors....I'm going to plant it in the ground---they say that it likes to be treated like a tree.....I'm looking foward to having my own psychedelic african cannabis tree..!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, beautiful grow!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 9, 2007)

*Man the ladies are looking great Vito. Major props my friend. :aok:  By the looks of things your gonna have a nice harvest. Great job mang.  *


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

looking good man,beautifull purple sativa


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

That 6th JFK looks pretty cool


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm diggin' what I see man!  Great work.   GL with the manicure...


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 10, 2007)

HAHA, DL......

This is the first 100% Sativa I've grown and I love manicuring bud Sativa or whatever! 

Thanks for the nice feedback hommies! 

Peace, 
Vito


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are some pics:
The first one is a Hawaiian Skunk one week into flower.....the next four are my three very special 7'-8' multi top (super cropping and topping) Jack Herers......And the last pic is my purple/golden/sweet unknown %100 Sativa...

Thanks for checking out my grow, 
Vito


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2007)

*Killer pics Vito. :aok:  It's hard to look at them sideways but the look great none the less. Great job mang.  *


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 16, 2007)

geeze loueeez......tough audience, TBG......Back in the day I would walk ten miles to see a picture of some buds.....kids today won't even turn their heads sideways....oh well..... 

Here a couple pics.....This is actually Hawaiian Skunk like the thead sez...I would say this one is only in week 5 though....  I've got this balcony with this ledge and if you LST plants just right it's a good place.....anyways, this one Hawaiian Skunk sort of looks like a star or some wierd symbol...AND....it is SO CHRONIC for a 5 week plant....dense too.....:heart:


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 24, 2007)

.....I bought ten NYC Diesel clones from the local collective and received a few crazy clones that are def not Diesel...... This one has some of those bud formations like on "Endless Sky" I think it's from BCbud depot but I don't know....... It's probably about a week to ten days until I lay her down.

Does anyone recognize it?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice pics. All of them look yummy!


----------

